
Show HN: Watch anything instantaneously, with just a `watch “Star Wreck”` - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/fabiospampinato/watch
======
fiatjaf
There is a program in the unix standard tools (I don't know how these things
are called) named 'watch'.

~~~
na85
Indeed.

[https://linux.die.net/man/1/watch](https://linux.die.net/man/1/watch)

------
mikodin
Node - v8.2.1 OS - Ubuntu 16 This happens on anything that I try to stream
(consistently about 5 minutes in) and happened on both Ubuntu and MacOS

(node:26340) UnhandledPromiseRejectionWarning: Unhandled promise rejection
(rejection id: 2): Error: stdout maxBuffer exceeded (node:26340) [DEP0018]
DeprecationWarning: Unhandled promise rejections are deprecated. In the
future, promise rejections that are not handled will terminate the Node.js
process with a non-zero exit code.

~~~
fabiospampinato
This should be fixed with the latest update (v1.1.0), do you confirm?

~~~
mikodin
Seems to be good so far! Good job! (I'm now on v1.3.0)

------
Waterluvian
Will have to test this our later. If it works half as good as it shows to, I'm
really excited.

~~~
fabiospampinato
I'm the author. I'll be happy to hear your feedback on it :)

------
rendall
watch ? What do you want to watch? Un Chien Andalou

Command failed: ./node_modules/.bin/magnet --rows 10 "Un Chien Andalou"

'.' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or
batch file.

~~~
rendall
watch --version

1.1.0

~~~
Garvey
Getting the exact same thing...

Happens in both Powershell and CMD prompt.

Node -v 8.4.0 x64 Win 10 Pro

------
fiatjaf
I'm running Node 5.5, it doesn't work because of syntax quibbles. You should
add the engine requirements to your package.json file so npm would alert the
user beforehand.

~~~
fabiospampinato
That's weird, it works on node 5.5.0 in my system. Can you try updating to the
latest version (v1.1.0)? Thanks for the suggestion about the engine!

------
King-Aaron
Just ran it and tested it then. Can confirm that it does everything it says on
the tin - Just had GOTG2 running in a matter of seconds.

Bravo, this one I'm keeping.

~~~
fabiospampinato
I'm glad to hear this :). I'd recommend an update to version 1.2.0, I've made
some improvements.

------
bradknowles
So, popcorntime-cli?

~~~
fabiospampinato
Yes, basically.

------
aphextron
Peerflix[0] has existed for years now. In what ways is this project superior?

[https://github.com/mafintosh/peerflix](https://github.com/mafintosh/peerflix)
[0]

~~~
napworth
For starters, ease of use?

With Peerflix you need to find your own magnet URL to stream.

With Watch, you can search inside the program.

